Is HackerNews anti Facebook? - jono90
======
onion2k
It looks like it because Facebook-related stories always attract the same
comments (pro-privacy, anti-time wasting, etc), but I don't think that's
particularly representative of the community as a whole. There's very little
benefit in posting to say Facebook is awesome if you enjoy using it, so we
don't see that side of the argument here. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

~~~
marenkay
So basically HN community has doubts about the usefulness of Facebook. :-)

------
marenkay
This is probably related to the fact that this site usually offers value as in
information being usable for practical IT related issues, which is encouraged
by e.g. spam, ads or pointless clickbait articles being downvoted.

Facebook is basically the opposite of that.

So you might guess that in the context of Hackernews a site like Facebook
could be the anti-thesis or enemy.

Take it with a a grain of humour.

